# Coues Deer, the Ultimate Challenge!



## CouesWhitetail (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi All,

Has anyone here ever hunted the Coues White-tailed Deer? If not, you should give it a try. They are the most elusive subspecies of whitetail there is. They live in the Southwestern US. Check out http://www.coueswhitetail.com to learn about their unique biology and hunting tactics.

Amanda


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I talked to a guy at work who was stationed in AZ and he had shot two B&C Coues whitetails. I think they both scored right around 100 BC points. Kind of funny to think that a 100 class whitetail is a B&C trophy after living in the upper midwest my entire life! From what he said they sounded like a real challenge to hunt and a lot of fun...who knows, maybe someday. :beer:


----------



## ExtremeShot.com (Jul 16, 2003)

How is coues pronounced? ...."coos" or "cows"?

DM


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

coos! :beer: The little deer!


----------

